# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Дополнения к правилам форума

## An-Z

В связи с участившимися случаями размещения сообщений очень похожих на рекламу, возникла потребность внести поправки в наши либеральные правила.
Поправки намечены следущие:

_"На форуме ЗАПРЕЩЕНА любая несанкционированная (несогласованная) РЕКЛАМА. Ограничивается РАЗМЕЩЕНИЕ ССЫЛОК на форуме.

Запрещены:
1. сообщения с неприкрытой рекламой или с замаскированной рекламой
2. сообщения с "продолжением" ( продолжение читай на моём сайте: "мойсайт.ру") или (фотографии можно посмотреть здесь: ссылка)
3. ссылка в подписи на сторонний веб-сайт
4. "Авторские фотографии" с приписанными на них ссылками на сайт
5. "Авторский текст" с приписанным источником в виде ссылки на сайт, 

Возможно использование неактивной ссылки на источник информации, поместив информацию оттуда на нашем форуме.
Возможно размещение активной ссылки на свой сайт (блог) в личном профиле.
Вся несанкционированная реклама немедленно удаляется вместе с "рекламодателем" без предупреждения и навсегда.  
 Нарушение пунктов 2.3.4.5 будут расцениваться как спам и будут удаляться, а авторы блокироваться."_

Поправки вступят в силу с момента их размещения на сайте.

Вопросы, предложения, поправки принимаются и обсуждаются тут.

----------


## kfmut

Здравствуйте, Андрей!

Проясните, пожалуйста, ситуацию: я на бесплатном хостинге размещаю какие-то фотографии и в своём посте здесь даю на них ссылки с превьюшками, например, так
??? новые отливки моделей ScaleBureau
Превьюшки ведут на страницу с хз какой рекламой и самой фоткой, это будет нарушением данного дополнения правил или нет? А если ссылки будут вести сразу на фотку на томже бесплатном хостинге?
Или если я на этих фото напишу своей e-mail?

Кстати, URL в посте по умолчанию транслируется в активную ссылки при его размещении, видимо, это не есть гуд...

С уважением, Максим

----------


## Carrey

Таким образом запрещается опубликование, например, одного фото собственной масштабной модели (в виде аттачмента либо как превьюшка со ссылкой на полноразмерное фото на radikal.ru) плюс *ссылка* на подробную галерею фотографий этой же модели, залитую, например, на mediafire.com? Несообразность!

Предлагаю делать в Правилах акцент не на ссылках, а на оценке администрацией намерений авторов постов, т.е., например так: "Администрация вправе оценивать каждое сообщение (без срока давности) на предмет явной и/или скрытой коммерческой рекламы и, соответственно, применять меры к утратившим доверие авторам Форума вплоть до бессрочного отключения от Форума. По коммерческим вопросам предварительно обращаться к Администрации лично."

Таким образом, мне кажется, никто излишне не пострадает.

----------


## An-Z

Здравствуйте Максим!
Поясняю, насколько я это представляю... 
Указанный Вами пример не нарушение, т.к. пользователю форума видна фотография иллюстрирующая ваше сообщение, идти ли дальше, дело каждого. Сообщение содержащие  ссылки не понятно на какой ресурс и есть предмет обсуждения.
Размещение любых надписей, знаков на собственных фотографиях не возбраняется, за исключением названий сайтов, блогов.
Carrey,  а что мешает выкладывать изображения прямо в сообщение, либо как это продемонстрировал Максим?
Благодарю всех за внимание, всё обсуждаемо и поправляемо.

----------


## Carrey

> что мешает выкладывать изображения прямо в сообщение, либо как это продемонстрировал Максим?


4 фото на сообщение... Мало и неудобно. К тому-же неохота обременять Форум ненужным траффиком. Кому будет интересно одно фото - перейдёт по ссылке на галерею. Обычно я отщёлкиваю порядка 80-140. В общем, я на этот Форум скорее всего больше не ходок, если утвердите. Ибо не вижу логики. Вы против несогласованной коммерции? Против вождения участников Форума за нос (click here to win 60000000$)? Против переманивания участников Форума на альтернативные форумы (хотя таковых, по-моему, нет)? Против каких-то технических вопросов (вроде ненужного хождения "пауками" гугля по ссылкам с этого форума и соотв. привязка ненужного негативного рейтинга этому домену)? Определитесь с ТТТ, будем обсуждать как эти ТТТ достичь. Запретом ссылок проблему недопущения несанкционированной рекламы не решить. "ввв купи-слона ру" <- вот пример, не нарушающий Ваше предложение, однако намерение очевидно (что я и предлагаю - сажать на кол за намерение, а не за придирки к буковкам).

----------


## kfmut

> Здравствуйте Максим!
> Поясняю, насколько я это представляю... 
> Указанный Вами пример не нарушение, т.к. пользователю форума видна фотография иллюстрирующая ваше сообщение, идти ли дальше, дело каждого. Сообщение содержащие  ссылки не понятно на какой ресурс и есть предмет обсуждения.
> Размещение любых надписей, знаков на собственных фотографиях не возбраняется, за исключением названий сайтов, блогов.
> Carrey,  а что мешает выкладывать изображения прямо в сообщение, либо как это продемонстрировал Максим?
> Благодарю всех за внимание, всё обсуждаемо и поправляемо.


что-то я тогда не понимаю... следующая ситуация: допустим я хочу дать ссылку на архив на файлообменнике и в качестве текста активной ссылки пишу что это типа "архив моих фот с котом Васькой на рапиде", это нормально? Или надо продублировать URL или сделать неактивную ссылку?

Ну и справедливый вопрос Carrey про ссылки на фотоальбом на стороннем ресурсе, тоже имеет место быть...

Максим

----------


## kfmut

Админы взяли тактическую паузу???

----------


## An-Z

В том числе... Судя по тому, что эта тема волнует нас троих, актуальность каких либо изменений маловероятна... тем более Carrey грозится нас покинуть, а на это я пойтить не могу.. Пусть всё остаётся как есть..

----------


## Carrey

Да ну Вас... Какое там "грозится". Не превращайте обоюдоприятное общение на Форуме в пытку! Я слабо представляю самоконтроль по недопущению публикации ссылок. Те форумы, которые такое вводили - долго не продержались.

----------


## An-Z

:) не надо меня да ну... не воспринимайте так всё буквально, яж специально вынес тему на обсуждение, а не поставил всё сообщество перед свершившимся фактом. Я ведь  не настолько прозорлив, чтоб видя проблему, тут же сформулировать идеальное её решение, потому и хотел посоветоваться с вами...
Конечно, повально сносить ссылки на первоисточники, интересные фото и видео материалы никто не собирался. НО, если  сообщение будет состоять исключительно из одного предложения  "смотрите какое классное видео (фото) <cсылка>", то оно будет удалено. Раз пришли общаться на наш форум, будьте любезны, общайтесь тут.

----------


## Котков Андрей

А мне в подписи на наш сайт убирать ссылку?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Андрей, пока поправок к правилам мы не принимали - просто вынесли вопрос на обсуждение ))
Мое личное мнение - что ссылки в личной информации вполне достаточно. Любой может ткнуть туда и увидеть кто откуда. Но пока это просто мое мнение и не более )))

----------


## An-Z

А я считаю, что представители фирм принимающих участие в информационном наполнении нашего портала вполне могут рассчитывать на такие преференции, как размещение в подписи ссылки на свой сайт, кнопки на первой странице и т.д.
Всё просто - вы помогаете нам, мы вам..

----------


## Антоха

Вопрос... если делаю книгу, буклет, статью в журнал и хочу проинформировать об этом общественность разместив на форуме сообщение... причем скорее всего со временем эти работы получат коммерческую форму (такой вот я человек - не могу без денег)... будет ли это считаться замаскированной рекламой или нет?

----------


## An-Z

А где тут маскировка? Реклама и "пеар" чистой воды...

----------


## Антоха

> А где тут маскировка? Реклама и "пеар" чистой воды...


следовательно такие сообщения будут выжигаться колёным железом?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Прежде всего, речь идет о рекламных сообщениях без согласования с администрацией. Если кто угодно из админов - я, Андрей, Володя, Петр или Сергей дают добро - значит и проблем никаких нет.

----------


## An-Z

"На форуме ЗАПРЕЩЕНА любая *несанкционированная (несогласованная)* РЕКЛАМА."
Надо объяснять различие между обсуждением будущего произведения и предложением готового продукта, при чём не только в отдельно взятой теме, но при любом удобном случае?
Я почему то не сомневаюсь, что информация о новом твоём продукте будет размещена не в форуме, а на главной странице портала. Санкционировано, согласовано..

----------


## Антоха

> "На форуме ЗАПРЕЩЕНА любая *несанкционированная (несогласованная)* РЕКЛАМА."
> Надо объяснять различие между обсуждением будущего произведения и предложением готового продукта, при чём не только в отдельно взятой теме, но при любом удобном случае?
> Я почему то не сомневаюсь, что информация о новом твоём продукте будет размещена не в форуме, а на главной странице портала. Санкционировано, согласовано..


Спасибо Андрей! я всё понял.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> 4 фото на сообщение... Мало и неудобно.


Критику восприняли. Теперь можно присоединять до 20 изображений в одном сообщении, причем, по 10 сообщений за один раз.

----------


## Carrey

О как... Тогда в струю ещё одно замечание, авось прореагируете. Касаемо работы С форумом. Докладываю ситуацию:
Компьютер не выключается. Окно браузера с форумом всегда открыто. Сажусь за компьютер, переключаюсь в окно. Жму на "Новые сообщения" (http://forums.airforce.ru/search.php?do=getnew). Получаю список тем, если более одной страницы - сразу же открываю вторую и последующие в новых закладках браузера (tabs). Прохожусь по всем темам (читаю-отвечаю), открывая каждое в новом окне и потом закрывая. Пройдя все темы, нажимаю на "Новые сообщения", иногда вижу новые непрочитанные ответы. Иногда - пусто. Теперь - внимание! Жму на "Навигация > Сообщения за день" - и в появившемся списке частенько вижу новые сообщения, которые отсутствуют в списке по "Новым сообщениям".
Насколько понимаю, косяк как-то связан с учётом моментов времени нахождения конкретного пользователя в конкретных ветках.
Словом, теперь, что-бы ничего не пропустить, приходится обновлять список изменений Форума двумя способами.
По-моему, было бы очень удобно для участников организовать "ленту" Форума а-ля RSS, а именно кнопку/позицию в меню, по нажатию которой генерировался бы список сообщений (10-20-по настройке пользователя шт.) + кнопки перехода по страницам (± 1, 10, перейти на стр.№...(вплоть до начала начал) и т.д.). Сообщения - в том виде, в каком они присутствуют в ветках. Для удобства - фон сообщения можно привязать к подразделу Форума (таким образом легко можно было бы вычленять интересующие темы; например, всё, что касается моделизма - на зелёненьком фоне, фото авиации - на голубеньком, вопросы ВВС и политики - на красненьком - сразу видно, что - где, что читать, что прокручивать). Заинтересовавшая (подзабытая) дискуссия открывается в новом окне по клику на заголовке соотв. сообщения, там-же и отвечать в дискуссиях. Новые темы создавать, бродя по Форуму традиционно.
Такое решение позволит ничего не пропустить (обновляем страницу и мотаем до последнего знакомого сообщения, и от него читаем до начала, по желанию или наутро повторяем), сделает работу удобнее и нагляднее. По-моему, конечно. 8)

----------

